# Old School RF Punch 45 fix or rebuild



## ewward31 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm new here to the forum. I have done some searching around to try and find anyone with the similar type of damage to their RFP45 but could not find anything on it. I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this but thought I would put it out there anyway. I have owned this unit since it was new and had it in several vehicles over it's life so it's about as sentimental as you can get to an amplifier. It sat on the shelf for 20+ years until recently when I had it bench tested (passed with flying colors) and installed into our Mini Cooper with a simple 8" passive Bazooka tube. It completely rocked that little car. One day on the way into work at low volume there was nothing but cracking and popping and the all so familiar electrical burning smell. Bummer. I waited two plus months to pull it out and open it up and here's what I found? Land fill fodder or bring it back to life? I am decent at soldering and have built a few custom LED light arrays but this looks like it would be a challenge at least.


----------



## lynchknot (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, that's toast. I've never seen an amp that burnt


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Garbage :/

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## ewward31 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's what I thought. Guess I will be shopping for another. At least i have most f the parts that always seem to be missing on the ones for sales now days, i.e. knobs, screws, back plate, heck event he heat sink is damn near new looking.


----------



## wilkinru (Apr 25, 2016)

Shame! I've never seen that bad before on my purchases.

You still have some value there. The heatsink, POTs, wires, screws etc still may be quite useful to bring another amp back to life.


----------

